# Elektra Microcasa a Leva naked pf



## Hazza (May 5, 2014)

Hi guys

I've had my Microcasa and Eureka Zenith 65E setup on the go for nearly a week now, and although it's been a hell of a steep learning curve, I feel like things are beginning to get a little less hit and miss.

Before I start requesting your guidance, what I think would really help me is a naked portafilter. Does anyone know where I go about getting one of these for an Mcal? Google bringing up nothing.

Cheers

Harry


----------

